# Aquamanta EFX600 spare parts



## ian-R (14 Jun 2020)

Hi 

Does anyone have any ideas on where I can get replacement "O" rings for an Aquamanta EFX600 canister filter. Managed to get a main filter seal at £30.00 from specialist industrial supplier, but the smaller seals in the inlet/outlet are minimum order of 40 or more.
I know that they are where supplied by Maidenhead Aquatics, and manufactured in AU however it seems that trying to get an answer from either is pretty challenging, to say the least.


----------



## hypnogogia (14 Jun 2020)

Do you mean these:

https://www.fishkeeper.co.uk/aquamanta-efx-200300400-intake-o-rings ?


----------



## ian-R (14 Jun 2020)

Good question and many thanks for the reply.

 Not sure these are the ones as there are two really thick ones and four smaller thin ones. I have looked everywhere and cannot source any parts for the 600, almost like it was never made.


----------



## Gill (14 Jun 2020)

I would try and contact All Pond Solutions, as some of their filters use the same parts.


----------



## PARAGUAY (14 Jun 2020)

Not being familiar with the Aquamanta and if the place of purchase are unhelpful drop a email to the manufacturer for list of retailers who can order spares lt often gets the retailer to try harder when you mention this and get the part ordered in. Most companys what a decent relationship with buyers


----------



## rubadudbdub (15 Jun 2020)

I've bought nitrile o rings from ebay for an eheim flow indicator and something else, maybe tap seal?   Im sure I had to buy 5 or 10, but not 40.  But it was cheap enough not to worry. 

If you've already had a quote from the engineering place did they say what size and material o ring they suggested?   If so I'd look on ebay with those details.  I found lots of sellers offering smaller quantities than 40.


----------



## Millns84 (17 Jun 2020)

I'm sure Maidenhead Aquatics carry spares for these.


----------



## ian-R (17 Jun 2020)

All pond solutions does look promising and will give them a try, They seem to sell head assemblies as well which look very similar but need to check size of these units.

I did try our local maidenhead Aquatics store and to be honest it did appear that it was too much trouble to investigate for me. It does seem that their stores are pretty busy most of the time and unless the product is at hand there is little chance of getting a favourable response as they seem a bit rushed off their feet, 

I have contacted Aquamanta again (3rd time) with the usual response, nothing...

I have a a Fluval FX6 running on one tank and given how much I have invested in the Aquamanta does think it may be better to call it a day and buy another FX6 as I know that I am future proofing too some degree but it is a bit defeatist.


Guess there is a lesson in all of this is stick with mainstream brands.


----------



## Gill (17 Jun 2020)

ian-R said:


> All pond solutions does look promising and will give them a try, They seem to sell head assemblies as well which look very similar but need to check size of these units.
> 
> I did try our local maidenhead Aquatics store and to be honest it did appear that it was too much trouble to investigate for me. It does seem that their stores are pretty busy most of the time and unless the product is at hand there is little chance of getting a favourable response as they seem a bit rushed off their feet,
> 
> ...




I will check with mine as ex staff, and might be able to get you a better contact


----------



## ian-R (18 Jun 2020)

Gill said:


> I will check with mine as ex staff, and might be able to get you a better contact




Thanks Gill, Appreciated


----------



## Gill (18 Jun 2020)

Out of stock at the moment. 
£12.99 a set of O rings. 
Any MA can order them in for you. Dont take no for an answer, People just being lazy. 


Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay-M (21 Oct 2020)

Not sure if you are still looking but I have had the same issue any turns out AquaOne use the same design just rebranded and you can get spares for AquaOne easy these should fit the Aquamanta you can find the spares parts on this link below. 

https://www.aqua-one-spare-parts.co...14d_u6TGuCo_sPNgb8wnJgHi_uZHvcfcaApiFEALw_wcB


----------



## Jay-M (21 Oct 2020)

If its the O-ring for the impeller cover extension pipe try this link. 

https://www.aquarium-parts.co.uk/aq...ua-one-aquis-cf-advance-canister-filters.html


----------

